# Writing speed of D3200



## hamlet (Oct 29, 2013)

I am wondering how fast the D3200 can write raw images onto the SD card? For the sake of this discussion, the SD cards speed is 1 petabyte per second.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2013)

Do you suppose it's faster than the D7000 is?

Rob Galbraith DPI: Nikon D7000


----------



## hamlet (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2013)

Keep in mind that your camera first writes to the buffer.  And then the buffer to the SD card.
And even though the card may be fast it can only write as fast as the channel is designed to write.  So that is the specifications of your d3200 and the memory card.

I do know if I upgrade the SD cards from 30mb/sec cards to 45s that it would support that additional speed.
And lately doing some sports shooting I think the faster cards would definitely help, but I never made the jump $$


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's one short review of memory cards for the d3200
Best Memory Card for Nikon D3200 | Switchback Travel

I've been wanting to go to the ExtremePro cards myself for my d7000.  But they do cost some good $$$ but apparently are worth it. Other TPF people have used them on the d7000, I don't know about the d3200 though.


----------



## KmH (Oct 29, 2013)

hamlet said:


> . . . the SD cards speed is 1 petabyte per second.


:shock: Wow!!!! :shock:


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2013)

Could I offer a suggestion ... slow down.  It seems you are in the mode of "d*mn the torpedos, full steam ahead" on gear acquisition mode.
Captain Kirk would be envious.

Get back to perfecting pictures of the little ones.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 29, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> Here's one short review of memory cards for the d3200
> Best Memory Card for Nikon D3200 | Switchback Travel
> 
> I've been wanting to go to the ExtremePro cards myself for my d7000. But they do cost some good $$$ but apparently are worth it. Other TPF people have used them on the d7000, I don't know about the d3200 though.



Not sure about the D3200 but I can tell you that the Extreme Pro card makes a huge difference in my D5100. I got a good deal on one of the 16 gb cards and in testing it I've noticed the 95 mb/sec speed helps keep the buffer from being overwhelmed as quickly and it helps it recover a lot faster when it does - so much so that I just ordered the 64 gb version. I've been very impressed with the difference overall, probably one of the best accessories I've invested in for the camera. Night and day difference between it and the 30 mb per second card I was using.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 29, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one short review of memory cards for the d3200
> ...



Yeah, like I wanted to hear that again .... I see $$$ in front of my eyes as more justifications comes to light   LOL


----------



## hamlet (Oct 29, 2013)

Its inconclusive i guess.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 29, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



You can invest in a single 16gb card such as this or this. If you want to photograph your kids doing sports in burst mode, this is a great card for that. If you want to do long exposures or take pictures of things that don't move, you can just bring out the basic sd cards. There is no harm in having at least one.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 29, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Lol.. well if nothing else Sandisk makes an 8 GB version of the card and they usually run in the $20 range.  My advice would be to pick one up and see for yourself.  Only word of warning, if your like me and you do action shots odds are good you won't want to use a slower card again, you get spoiled quick.. lol - But if your budget is limited you can always add a few more of the less expensive 8 gigs in as you go, or maybe go up to something a bit bigger if you can afford to buy it all at once - etc.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 29, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Its inconclusive i guess.



Guess it depends greatly on what one considers "inconclusive".  Nikon doesn't actually publish data on how fast their card slot will read/write - in fact I don't think most camera manufacturers do provide that info, however from what I understand the slot itself will transfer data much faster than the fastest memory card available will be able to read or write anyway, so really the limitation is based on the speed of the card, not the speed of the memory card slot or camera.


----------



## Sean Hancock (Apr 12, 2019)

Mine is shallow. If I am writing something, it takes a lot of time. That is why I am writing only texts that I am want to write. And nothing else. If I have to write a CV or a cover letter, I would order it somewhere. Why not? It is very time-saving. I save my energy for other things and learn writing myself. Recently I have found an excellent resource. Here boom essays you can see a website about writing resources.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Sep 18, 2019)

I do lightning photography with the D3200.  There was a time when the camera locked up.  Maybe the sensor got too hot or something.  A class 10 SD card is a must.  The D3200 performs quite well for action photography.  I was really pushing the limits of technology during that storm.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Oct 18, 2019)

I just looked at the SD card in my D3200.  It is a SanDisk, 32 GB, 80 MB/S, ultra plus, class 10.   If I were a professional photographer I would use a better SD card,  and do more research on the subject.  With being a hobbyist I am content with Walmart and CVC pharmacy SD cards.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Oct 18, 2019)

I bought a used Nikon D610 from a professional photographer last weekend.  She left the SD card in the camera for me.  It is an 16 GB, 80 MB/S, class 10.  Hobbyist's are not the only ones shopping at Walmart.


----------

